# Elektronische Musik als Hobby - helft mir!



## midimectro (10. April 2007)

Hallo Community,
ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum - ist mein erster Beitrag hier.

Also folgendes Problem:

Erstmal ein bisschen was zu mir.
Ich bin ein sehr offener Mensch (auch was Musik angeht) bin bereit mir alles anzuhören und höre eigentlich auch fast alles. Natürlich einige Stilrichtungen eher mehr, andere eher weniger.
Ich habe einen Freund der HipHop macht (ist auch in seiner Stadt (Bamberg) und Umgebung recht bekannt). Ich saß oft mit im Studio seines Produzenten und hab meinen Senf beim Beat-machen dazugegeben. Sein Produzent meinte jedes Mal, dass ich irgendwo in meinem Kopf eine Kreativitätsbibliothek stecken muss. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass meine Ideen garnicht so schlecht sind.

Soviel zur Vorgeschichte.

Nun bin ich aber, 250 Kilometer weit weg, nach Leipzig gezogen.

Nun möchte ich auf jeden Fall anfangen, selbst zu machen.
Mir schwebt eine Art experimenteller Techno vor ... kann ich jetzt nicht genau erklären.

Ich habe mir diese Soundkarte gekauft und dieses Keyboard bekommen.

Soweit ich weiss, sollte das für den Anfang reichen. Aber da könnt ihr mich gerne berichtigen 

Nebenbei, ich kann kein Keyboard spielen, habe aber gehört, dass es beim Melodiefinden sehr hilfreich sein soll.

Nun weiß ich nicht, welches Programm ich nehmen soll.

Reason?
Cubase?
FL Studio?

Der Produzent hat diese Programme alle daheim und würde sie mir ... auf unbestimmte Zeit leihen. Quasi, zum Testen. Er hat eine Menge VST(i)s und auch Refills (für Reason).

Welches Programm ist für den Anfang am besten geeignet? Gibt es gute (kostenlose) Tutorials für diese Programme? Habt ihr anderweitige Tips für mich?

Ich habe mir das wirklich in den Kopf gesetzt, ich bin mir sicher, dass ich das machen möchte. Mir ist klar, dass ich nicht gleich Infected Mushroom oder Mike Oldfield sein werde, aber ich will auf jeden Fall mal anfangen!

Welches Mikrofon eignet sich für Sprech - aber auch schreienden Gesang?
Womit verzerren diese ganzen Technoacts ihre Stimme? Gerade im elektronischen Bereich, bei Bands mit wenig Gesang, sind die Stimmen oft verzerrt ... sie klingen so nach ... Roboter. Wisst ihr, was ich meine?

Mir liegen noch tausende Fragen auf der Seele, aber ich denke, ich belasse es erst einmal hier bei und gebe euch eine Chance zum Antworten  .

Dankeschön schonmal für eure Hilfe!

MfG,
midimectro


----------



## The_Maegges (11. April 2007)

Hi,

wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, würde ich dir Cubase empfehlen.
Es bedarf zwar etwas Einarbeitungszeit (wie praktisch alle Musikprogramme), bietet aber extrem viele Möglichkeiten.
Nicht ohne Grund wird es auch in professionellen Produktionen verwendet.
Und da du dich ohnehin in jedes Programm erstmal einarbeiten musst, macht es schon Sinn, gleich mit "was Richtigem" anzufangen, wobei auch die anderen Programme nicht schlecht sind.
Mit guten VST-Instrumenten (es gibt auch sehr brauchbare kostenlose VST's, Tante Google spuckt bei einer Suche nach "Free VST Instruments" schon sehr viel aus) kann man da schon Einiges anstellen.

Ob es Tutorials dafür gibt, weiss ich nicht, hab es mir damals ohne beigebracht und meine Kenntnisse seitdem erweitert. 
Wenn du etwas Geld dafür ausgeben willst, kann ich dir das Buch: Cubase - Die Referenz empfehlen, auch sehr brauchbar sind die "Hands on Cubase" - Lern-DVD's.

Mikrofon:
Für den Anfang reicht grundsätzlich ein SM58 für Gesang und "Gekrächze", später kann man sich überlegen, in ein Grossmembranmikrofon zu investieren.

Das Verzerren von Gesang geschieht z.B. im EBM oder Industrialbereich oft mit Gitarrenverstärkern.
Für die "Roboterstimme" brauchst du allerdings was anderes, beispielsweise einen Metalizer oder einen Vocoder (der wird auf afaik im Techno am Häufigsten eingesetzt).

Glücklicherweise gibt es diese Effekte auch alle auf VST-Basis, so dass du für den Anfang erstmal komplett im Rechner bleiben kannst (theoretisch auch auf Dauer).

Ach ja, das mit dem Keyboard ist in der Tat eine sehr sinnvolle Anschaffung, du wirst schon sehen.
Ich würde dir aber empfehlen, dich näher damit zu beschäftigen, das Buch "Keyboard für Dummies" ist gerade für Einsteiger nicht schlecht geschrieben und erklärt vernünftig den Weg ins Keyboardspiel.


----------



## midimectro (11. April 2007)

Hey Hey,
danke schonmal für deine Antwort .

Welches Cubase empfiehlst du denn genau? Ich glaube, der Produzent meines Freundes hat Cubase SX 3, bin mir jetzt aber nicht 100 % sicher. Es scheint eine Menge unterschiedliche Versionen von Cubase zu geben.

Ich weiss, du hast gesagt ich soll Google benutzen ... aber kannnst du (kann jemand) mal ein paar gute kostenlose VSTs posten? Ich hab ja noch gar keine Ahnung was gut ist und was nicht 

Vielen Dank für die beiden Buchtipps, da werde ich mal reinsehen 

MfG,
midimectro

[Edit] Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen VSTs und VSTis ?
[Edit2] Ist deine Buchempfehlung eigentlich für ein spezielles Cubase?


----------



## bokay (11. April 2007)

Zu den Cubase Versionen: Vergleiche einfach hier selber. Grundsätzlich reicht SE jedoch für den Anfang (günstiger, und wenn du upgraden willst geht das auch recht problemlos und günstig)

Die #1 free VST(i) Webseite ist wohl kvraudio.

hier findest du noch eine Menge Links...


----------



## midimectro (11. April 2007)

Also ich habe gerade mal mit meinem Freund telefoniert. Er könnte mir die SX3-Version geben. So wie ich das sehe, ist das, abgesehen von Cubase Studio 4, die Neueste, oder?

Die Free-VST-Seite sieht sehr gut aus. Danke! 

Könnt ihr auch ein paar kommerzielle VST(i)s empfehlen? Der Produzent meines Freundes hat nämlich ungefähr ... unendlich  ; bzw. kann ich die ganze nächste Woche nicht mit ihm persönlich telefonieren und mein Freund selbst weiss leider nichtmal, was VSTs eigentlich sind 

Dürfte ich den Link zu der Seite meines Freundes eigentlich posten, falls Interesse besteht?

Danke für eure Hilfe 

MfG,
midimectro


----------



## mki_germo (11. April 2007)

Naja, mit dem empfehlen iss das immer so ne Sache - kommt drauf an, was du möchtest.

Grundsätzlich nie verkehrt sind:

- Halion (Sampler) + entsprechende Sample-Bibliotheken
- Reaktor (Modularsystem, sehr mächtig aber auch sehr komplex)
- Waves Bundle (Effekte)

Gerade bei Effekten/vsti´s gilt vor allem zu anfang: weniger ist mehr, sonst wirst du wirklich erschlagen.


----------



## midimectro (11. April 2007)

Danke für die Antwort ...

Deine Antwort führt mich zu einer weiteren (eventuell peinlichen ...) Frage:

- Gibt es eine Seite auf der so Grundbegriffe wie Sampler, Modularsystem, Synthi etc. erklärt werden?


Und von weiter oben ist noch offen:

- Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen VSTs und VSTis ?

Vielen vielen Dank euch allen für die Hilfe  !

MfG,
midimectro


----------



## bokay (11. April 2007)

VST steht für Virtual Studio Technology (von Steinberg entwickelt) VSTi steht für VST Instrument (also ein Klangerzeuger)

Die Grundlagen ziehst du dir am besten über diese Seite hier rein... Glossar/


----------



## midimectro (11. April 2007)

Danke für die Erklärung und die Seite!
Jetzt werde ich mir die Seite mal zu Gemüte führen


----------



## midimectro (12. April 2007)

Kurze Frage noch ...

Gibt es eigentlich so eine Art Chor - VSTi? Also einen Männer oder/und Frauenchor?


MfG,
midimectro


----------



## The_Maegges (12. April 2007)

Schau mal unter http://www.soundsonline.com/home.php

Symphonic Choirs ist da richtig geil (aber auch schweineteuer), da kannst du sogar eingeben, was der Chor singen soll und das klingt sehr brauchbar.

An kostenlosen VST's kenn ich leider nichts, denke aber, solange es nur ein gehaltener Ton sein soll, dürftest du da fündig werden.

Du könntest mal schauen, ob die runtergestrippte Free-Version von Sampletank ( http://www.sampletank.com/ ) einen Chor mitbringt.


----------



## mki_germo (13. April 2007)

Als vsti kommt evtl. noch Cantor in Frage. Ist jetzt nicht direkt eine Chorsimulation, sondern eher eine "Gesangssimulation", mit der angegebene Texte gesungen werden können. Allerdings solltest du keine natürliche Gesangswiedergabe erwarten, das ganze klingt eher künstlich.

Alternativ gibt es natürlich zig Samplelibraries zum Thema Chor.


----------



## midimectro (13. April 2007)

Dankeschön für eure Antworten, klingt ja alles ganz gut 

Nun habe ich noch eine Frage. Und zwar wollte ich mein Keyboard heute an meinen PC anschließen. Da habe ich gesehen, dass bei dem Keyboard gar kein Kabel dabei ist, mit dem ich es per Midi an die Soundkarte anschließen kann. Es ist nur ein USB Kabel dabei. Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das irgendetwas macht? MUSS ich das Keyboard überhaupt per Midi an den PC anschließen oder ist es per USB genauso gut ?

Danke nochmal für eure bisherige (und kommende  ) Hilfe!

MfG,
midimectro


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. April 2007)

Ich hab mal gesehen, dass kleine Kaestchen gibt die man per USB an den Rechner anschliesst und an diese Geraete dann z.B. ein Keyboard oder sowas per MIDI.
Entsprechend kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sowas in Deinem Keyboard bereits integriert ist.


----------



## midimectro (13. April 2007)

Mein Keyboard hat ja einen Midi-Ausgang! Und an der Soundkarte hab ich auch einen Midi-In und einen Midi-Out. Also von den Anschlüssen her gibt es kein Problem, es fehlt nur das Kabel 

Deswegen ja auch meine Frage, gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen

1) Ich schließe mein Keyboard mit USB-Kabel an den PC an

und

2) Ich schließe es per Midi-Out/In an den PC an.


Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort 

MfG,
midimectro

[EDIT] Oder könnte es sein, dass das USB-Kabel nur für den Strom da ist und ich mir noch ein Midi-Kabel kaufen muss? Das könnte doch sein, oder?


----------



## bokay (13. April 2007)

Du brauchst es normalerweise nur per Usb anschliessen (in den meisten Fällen brauchst du nicht mal einen Treiber).
Warum hast du´s noch nicht schon längst ausprobiert? ^^


----------



## midimectro (13. April 2007)

Weil leider das Netzteil für meinen PC erst morgen kommt


----------



## BeaTBoxX (13. April 2007)

midimectro hat gesagt.:


> Mein Keyboard hat ja einen Midi-Ausgang! Und an der Soundkarte hab ich auch einen Midi-In und einen Midi-Out. Also von den Anschlüssen her gibt es kein Problem, es fehlt nur das Kabel
> 
> Deswegen ja auch meine Frage, gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen
> 
> ...



Es maht eigentlich keinen Unterschied.
Bei der USB variante steht als Interfacename eben direkt das Gerät da. Wenn du ein extra Midiinterface verwendest (z.B. mit 8 ins und outs) DANAN musst du eben wissen an Midibuchse 1 steckt Gerät A an Buchse 4 steckt gerät XY  usw. Funktionieren wird beides 

Zum Thema Sequenzer wollt ich noch was in Raum werfen, was uns in Letzter Zeit auch beschaeftigt:

Wir haben im Studio noch Emagic Logic Audio 5 Platinum auf PC.
Upgrade auf aktuell bedeutet -> Macintosh kaufen.  -> blöd 

Andererseits spielen wir Liveact u.A. mit Ableton live, was mittlerweile eine doch recht ansehentlicher Sequenzer ist.

Alternative zu Logic auf PC waere z.B. ein Cubase SX.

Bedenke aber.. solltest du mal im Sinn haben dich auf die Bühne zu wagen (höchstwarscheinlich mit Ableton Live)  DANN überleg dir ob du nicht gleich nur Ableton kaufst und diesen Sequenzer fuer alles nutzt.

2 Vorteile:

-> nur einmal Lizenzkosten .. davon abgesehen, dass Cubase ungefähr das Doppelte von Live kostet.

-> Keine rum ex/im portiererei  von einem System zum anderen.(Das raubt uns doch auch einiges an Zeit immer wieder.)

Gruß
Frank

*// EDIT*



midimectro hat gesagt.:


> Könnt ihr auch ein paar kommerzielle VST(i)s empfehlen? Der Produzent meines Freundes hat nämlich ungefähr ... unendlich  ; bzw. kann ich die ganze nächste Woche nicht mit ihm persönlich telefonieren und mein Freund selbst weiss leider nichtmal, was VSTs eigentlich sind



Ich schieb nochmal was nach 

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich generell die Hersteller  NI (Native Instruments) , Arturia und KORG empfehlen.

Speziell:  

NI Battery -> DIE drumsampleschleuder überhaupt!
NI FM8 -> FMsynthese für alle!
NI Absynth -> auch sehr abgefahren
 NI Massive -> hab ich nur mal angespielt.. aber klingt sehr brauchbar !
NI Kontakt -> Guter Allroundsampler
NI reaktor wurde schon genannt.. aber das ding ist ECHT Stressig. Habs mal ausprobiert.
Alternativ Reaktor Sessions.. das ist "nur" der Player dazu.. aber es gibt Sounds im Web ohne Ende!

Arturia Minimoog -> Mörderbasslines 
Arturia Moog Modular -> wenn man basteln will 

 KORG Legacy Collection.  -> MS20 und Polysix.. supergeil ))
Novation Bassstation  gibts auch als Softwareversion auch sehr geil 

Von Steinberg VST(i)s halte ich persönlich nix. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Viel Spass nu 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## The_Maegges (15. April 2007)

Ich kann an der Stelle noch die "Symphonic Orchestra" von EastWest/QuantumLeap empfehlen, brauchbares Orchester für relativ wenig Geld.


Ebenfalls sehr gute VSTi's:

- Native Instruments Pro53 (Softwareumsetzung des legendären Prophet 5 von Sequential Circuits)
- Native Instruments B4 (wenn du mal ne Orgel brauchst, dann die)
- Steinberg The Grand (oder The Grand 2) sehr gutes Klavier
- Spectrasonics Athmosphere (extrem guter Synth, was Pads angeht fast ungeschlagen)
- ReFX Vanguard (klasse Softwaresynth für Basslinien)
- AAS Ultra Analog (guter Synth, insbesondere, wenn es analog klingen soll)

Ansonsten kann ich dir leider keine weiteren Ratschläge in der VSTi Richtung geben, weil ich überwiegend mit echten Synthesizern in Hardwareform arbeite und je mehr ich davon habe, umso weniger Softwaresynths setze ich ein.


----------



## midimectro (15. April 2007)

Danke für die Tips. Werde morgen wohl ein langes Telefonat mit dem Produzenten meines Freundes führen  

Ich hab mal wieder ein böse Anfängerfrage ... wie kann etwas denn Analog klingen ... ?

Bitte nicht haun, ich bin doch noch ganz jung


----------



## The_Maegges (15. April 2007)

Keine Angst, solange du hier vernünftig fragst, wirst du hier sicher nicht gehauen, schliesslich ist das hier ja ein Hilfe-Forum.  

Die heutigen Synthesizer sind in der Regel digital, das heisst dass sie in ihrem Speicher Wellenformen gespeichert haben (ähnlich einer Wav-Datei, die du im Computer hast).

Diese werden dann "abgespielt" und durch diverse Parameter, die von Synthesizer zu Synthesizer verschieden sind, verändert.

Bei modernen Synthesizern ist der komplette Signalweg meist volldigital, d.h. erst wenn der Sound aus dem Gerät rauskommt, hat man ein analoges Signal.

Ältere Synthesizer (sowie moderne Synthesizer, die allerdings analog aufgebaut sind) besitzen keine gespeicherten Wellenformen, sondern analoge Oszillatoren (wie bei einem Sinuswellengenerator), die das Grundsignal erzeugen. 
Dieses wird dann im Gerät wiederum durch verschiedene Schaltungen gejagt, die aber ebenfalls analog aufgebaut sind. 
Diese Signale sind eben nicht digital und klingen meist wärmer oder dreckiger, als die digitalen Modelle.

Zusätzlich gibt es bei den Synthesizern auch "Hybride", diese erzeugen beispielsweise einen digitalen Klang, der dann aber inter bereits in ein analoges Signal gewandelt wird um dann durch analoge Filter verändert zu werden.

Ob man nun einen digitalen oder analogen Synthesizer vorzieht, ist demnach genauso wie die Frage, ob man bei seiner HiFi-Anlage einen (digitalen) Transistorverstärker oder einen (analogen) Röhrenverstärker einsetzt. 
Es klingt halt anders.

Genaugenommen gibt es daher auch keine analogen VST-Instrumente, da das Signal, welches VSTi's erzeugen immer digital ist.
Daher wird versucht, das Verhalten von analogen Schaltkreisen zu simulieren, teilweise mit beachtlichem Erfolg, aber wirkliches "Analog" geht nur mit einem analogen Instrument.

Ich hoffe, das war so halbwegs Einsteigerfreundlich erklärt... :suspekt:


----------



## midimectro (20. April 2007)

Viel vielen Dank für euren vielen Antworten 

Nun hab ich aber ein riesen Problem ....

Erstmal mein System:

Asus M2n8-VMX Motherboard mit Azalia On-Board-Sound
AMD 2.2 GHZ Dualcore
1024 MB Arbeitsspeicher

+

Audiophile 2496

+ OxygeN 61 Keyboard

Ich habe Cubase SX 3 installiert, dann hat es einen Test gestartet. Aber statt der Audiohpilekarte hat es meine Onboard-Soundkarte getestet. Also habe ich versucht im Programm auf die Audiophile umzuschalten, dann verliert es aber bei diesem Test immer ganz viel Sync und Puffer. 

Ich habe sogar schon mein System komplett neu aufgesetzt und alles nochmal neu installiert (Treiber etc. natürlich installiert) doch jetzt erkennt Cubase zu allem Übel nichtmal mein Keyboard (bzw. weiss ich nicht ob es das vorher getan hat, habe mich zu sehr über die Soundkarte aufgeregt. Wo kann das denn nachsehen?) Das Midikeyboard ist per USB am PC angeschlossen.

Achja, meinen Onboard-Soundchip kann ich nicht ausschalten, da ich ja sonst keinen Ton habe, da ich meine Boxen nicht an die Audiophile anschliesen kann ....

Hilfe .....


----------



## mki_germo (20. April 2007)

Wegen den Pufferabbrüchen könntest du mal versuchen, die Latenz anzuheben. Generell wichtig: du musst den ASIO-Treiber (iss auf der Treiber-CD der Audiophile mit drauf) der Audiophile wählen, sonst bringt dir die Karte mal rein gar nichts.

Wegen deinem Keyboard - erkennt dein System denn, dass etwas angschlossen wird? Was zeigt die Systemsteuerung? Wenn alles nix hilft - schliess dein Oxygen halt über die MIDI-Schnittstelle der Audiophile an (die Anschlüsse sind an der Kabelpeitsche).

Und: wieso kannst du deine Boxen nicht an der Audiophile anschliessen? Die hat doch analoge und digitale Eingänge? 


Gruss, Manuel


----------



## midimectro (20. April 2007)

Gut, ich bin gerade dabei die Fesplatte zu formatieren ^^

Dann setze ich das System nochmal ganz neu auf und installiere auch die ASIO-Treiber mit (ich weiss nicht, ob ich das vorher gemacht habe -.-).

Ich habe leider kein Kabel um das Keyboard per Midi anzuschließen.

Oh und eine Frage noch ... wie genau erhöhe ich dich Latenz .... ? (Peinliche Frage, ich weiss -.- )

Ich melde mich dann nochmal, danke 

[EDIT] Die Soundkarte hat übrigens nur 2 x 2 analoge Ein/Ausgänge. Soll ich die Karte evtl. zurückgeben? und mir eine neue holen? Soweit ich weiss kann man bei Thomann die Sachen ohne Angabe von Gründen innerhalb von 30 Tagen zurückschicken.
[EDIT2]Also auf der Treiber-CD der Soundkarte ist kein ASIO-Treiber mit dabei. Aber auf der Cubase SX3 ist einer mit dabei. Ist der neu genug, oder sollte ich einen ASIO Treiber im Internet runterladen?


----------



## bokay (20. April 2007)

Wenn die Treiber wirklich nicht dabei sein sollten dann lade sie dir von der M-Audio Seite runter, dort gibt es sie.

Wenn du 2 Analoge Ausgänge hast, wieso kannst du dann deine Boxen nicht anschließen?

Und überspring mal den Cubase Test einfach, stell den Treiber im Cubase ein(Geräte->Geräte konfigurieren->VST Audiobay) (und dort auch gleich dein MIDI Keyboard,im selben Fenster unter MIDI kannst du deine MIDI I/O konfigurieren) und teste selber ob es geht. Bei den Treiber Einstellungen wird auch gleich die Ein und Ausgangslatenz angezeigt, dort siehst du dann also welches der beste Treiber ist... (sollte der ASIO sein...)


----------



## midimectro (20. April 2007)

Okay, danke. Das werde ich alles mal testen.Ich hatte schon Angst, ich muss mir eine neue Soundkarte kaufen. Warum das mit den Boxen nicht geht, weiss ich nicht. An meine Onboardsoundkarte kann ich sie ganz leich anschliesen, aber nicht an die Audiophile (Es sinst PC-Boxen von Creative). Also es ist der ganz normale Stecker den alle Boxen für den PC haben ....

Danke für deine Tips, ich werde es jetzt gleich mal testen


----------



## bokay (20. April 2007)

Mal an einen Adapter gedacht?


----------



## midimectro (20. April 2007)

Da war keiner dabei ... und ich bin doch ein Anfänger 

Mit anderen Worten, ich muss mir den extra kaufen? Könntest du mir evtl. sagen, was genau ich da kaufen müsste?

Oh und ... ich finde auf der M-Audio-Seite nur die Treiber für die Soundkarte ... aber nicht die ASIO-Treiber .... (Tut mir leid, das sich ein  bin  )


----------



## bokay (20. April 2007)

Asio für M-Audio Audiophile gibt es. Vielleicht sind sie nicht "ASIO" benannt. Hast du bei Cubase schon nachgeschaut welche Treiber du da einstellen kannst? (dort müsste wenn du die Treiber deiner Audiophile richtig installiert hast "Audiophile Asio" oder "M-Audio-Asio" oder ähnliches stehen. ich frage mich nur wie du dann bei Cubase etwas hören willst wenn die Boxen an der Onboard Karte hängen. 
Was für Anschlüsse hat deine Audiophile (bzw. welche hast du genau)?


----------



## midimectro (20. April 2007)

Wie gesagt ich kenne mich leider (noch) nicht so richtig aus, deswegen hier einfach mal das, was bei Thomann steht:

2 analoge Ein- und Ausgänge, 24Bit/96kHz
S/PDIF Ein-/Ausgang (unabhängig vom Analog-Teil)
1 MIDI Ein-/Ausgang über 5pol DIN-Buchsen, 16 MIDI-Kanäle.

HIer noch der Link: http://www.thomann.de/de/m-audio_delta_audiophile_2496.htm

Nützt dir das was?

[Edit] Dass mit Cubase schaue ich gleich mal (muss dann immer den PC wechseln, weil es 2 verschiedene sind)


----------



## bokay (20. April 2007)

Du brauchst einen Cinch auf Miniklinke Adapter. Bekommst du in jedem Xbeliebigen Geschäft dass halbwegs etwas mit Audigeräten zu tun hat.

So und jetzt geh Raus, kauf dir so ein Kabel, steck deine Boxen an/um, fahr das Cubase hoch und schau ob du einen Asio.Treiber einstellen kannst, stell dein MIDI Keyboard ein und leg los! ^^


----------



## midimectro (20. April 2007)

Also gut, dann werde ich dass gleich mal machen 

Du bist nicht zufällig die ganze Nacht daheim, oder  ?


----------



## bokay (20. April 2007)

Wieso fragst du das? Ich arbeite von 16:30 bis 21:00 auswärts und wenn nicht im Studio dann zu Hause. Da kommts schon vor dass Ich eine Nacht vorm Rechner sitz, wobei meine Frau meistens was dagegen hat ^^ (allerdings liebt sie auch teure Klamotten, das Argument zieht dann immer... ^^)


----------



## midimectro (20. April 2007)

Da ich heute bestimmt nicht weggehen werde (seit 2 Woche warte ich auf den Tag an dem ich ENDLICH anfangen kann mit Cubase "Musik" zu machen) hatte ich gehofft, es gibt jemanden in diesem Forum den ich mit Fragen bombadieren kann  

Allerdings habe ich gehört, dass die Hilfe von Cubase sehr gut ist.

Na gut, ich werde jetzt mal zu Saturn schaun, auch wenn es da wahrscheinlich völlig überteuert ist, aber der ist am Nähesten.

Vielen Dank nochmal für deine Hilfe ^^


----------



## midimectro (20. April 2007)

Also:

Hab den Adapter jetzt. Klappt jetzt auch (fast) alles. Konnte Audiophile Asio auswählen etc.

Nun hab ich aber immernoch ein Keyboardproblem. Wenn ich auf die Tasten drücke, sehe ich zwar, dass sich in Cubebase was tut (so ein orangener Regler rechts unten hüpft immer hoch und fällt wieder ab) aber ich höre nichts! Wenn ich z.B. ein VST-Instrument auswähle tut sich garnichts. Wenn ich aber mit der Maus auf diese "Pads" drücke, dann höre ich schon was ... woran liegt das  ?

Grüße und Danke,
midimectro

[Edit] Es "hüpft" auch, wenn ich an den Reglern vom Masterkeyboard drehe oder ... eigenlich "hüpft" es immer, völlig egal was ich am Keyboard mache ^^


----------



## The_Maegges (20. April 2007)

Hi,
dass der orange Balken hüpft ist ein gutes Zeichen, denn dann kriegt der Rechner schonmal die Daten. 
Es reicht nicht aus, ein VST Instrument nur zu laden, du musst es auch mit einer Midi-Spur verknüpfen.

Also mal alles Step by Step:

1. Starte Cubase und erstelle ein neues Projekt (z.B. 16 Spur Midi Sequencer, auf jeden Fall müssen Midispuren drin sein)
2. Lade das gewünschte VST Instrument.
3. Klicke nun auf einen der Midikanäle.
4. Ganz links siehst du nun die Spureigenschaften.
Hier sollte bei "in" der Punkt "all Midi Inputs" gewählt sein, oder zumindest der Midianschluss, an dem dein Keyboard hängt.
5. bei "out" (Standardeinstellung: "nicht verbunden") solltest du nun in der Lage sein, das gewünschte VST-Instrument einzustellen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## midimectro (20. April 2007)

Danke für deine Antwort. Inzwischen habe ich mir das auch selbst erarbeitet, abr trotzdem vielen Dank. So langsam fange ich an Cubase zu mögen. Ich komme so ganz langsam rein (gut, ich bin mir sicher ich habe noch nicht einmal die Oberfläche angekratzt, aber hey, ich kann Töne mit dem Keyboard machen - dass macht mich glücklich  )

Was ich noch nicht ganz verstehe. Wenn ich z.B. die Standarddrums von Cubase ausgewählt habe (LM7?) warum liegt dann Percussion auf den mittleren Tasten vom Keyboard, Compressior ganz am Anfang (manche Tasten zwischendrin sind garnicht belegt) und beim dritten liegen sie wieder anders. Hat das einen technischen Grund?

Danke an euch alle - ich geh wieder Schlagzeug spielen  

MfG,
ein glücklicher midimectro


----------



## The_Maegges (20. April 2007)

Der Grund ist recht einfach:

Die Drums verteilen sich in der Regel nach dem GM-Standard auf der Klaviatur.
In Synthesizern besteht so ein Drumset normalerweise aus relativ vielen Sounds, dagegen hat LM7 nur sehr wenige, wodurch dann entsprechende Lücken entstehen, wenn man das verteilt.


----------



## midimectro (20. April 2007)

Okay, sowas in die Richtung dachte ich mir schon.

Ich hab noch 2 Fragen, wenn man die erklären kann ohne dass ihr viel schreiben müsst (nicht dass ich lesefaul wäre, aber ich will euch das viele schreiben nicht antun  ), wäre es super, wenn ihr sie mir beantworten könntet:

1) Was genau bringen mir Audiotracks? Ich habe irgendwo in einem Video-Tutorial mal was mit den Audiotracks gesehen, aber ich habe keine Ahnung was sie mir eigentlich bringen

2) Wie kann ich bei Miditracks fade in/out machen? Das wiederrum konnte ich mir merken, wie es bei den Audiotracks geht xD


----------



## The_Maegges (20. April 2007)

1.) Audiotracks eigenen sich, um Audiodaten, also z.B. Wave-Dateien in den Song einzubringen, oder aufzuzeichnen. 
Ich persönlich benutze Audiospuren für folgende Zwecke:
- Aufnahme und Wiedergabe meiner Hardwaresynthesizer, die über eine Midi-Spur angesteuert werden, oder manuell eingespielt werden
- Aufnahme und Wiedergabe von Gesang
- Wiedergabe von Sprach- oder Tonsequenzen aus Filmen oder Computerspielen

2.) Es kommt auf das VST-Instrument an. Manche VST-Instrumente können die Lautstärkekurve wie bei den Audiospuren lesen, andere wiederum nicht.

Bei letzteren muss man das dann über die Controllerspur im Midi-Editor realisieren.
Das ist unter der Piano Roll (also das Feld, wo du die Noten ziehst).
Daneben findest du eine Dropdownliste, die Standardmässig auf "Anschlagsstärke" steht.
Die stellst du auf "Main Volume" und ziehst mit dem Linien-Werkzeug in der Controllerspur das Ganze so zurecht, wie du es dir vorstellst.

Da das komplizierter klingt, als es ist, schau dir mal den angehängten Screenshot an, der sollte es eigentlich recht gut zeigen.


----------



## midimectro (20. April 2007)

Jap, habs verstanden, dankeschön 

Wie lange braucht man so, wenn man mit Cubase herumtestet, hier und da mal in Foren fragt bzw. im Internet nach Problemlösungen sucht, bis man einigermassen drin ist. 2 Monate? (Ich würde mir gerne auch das von dir (?) empfohlene Buch zulegen, aber ich hab einfach keine 20 € locker momentan -.-)

MfG und schönes Wochenende noch,
midimectro


----------



## The_Maegges (20. April 2007)

Gute Frage:

Also halbwegs drin ist man in den grundlegenden Dingen tatsächlich relativ schnell.
Deine 2 Monate sind da aber eher der Minimalwert. 
Die meisten Leute, die ich kenne, waren nach ca. 4-6 Monaten soweit, dass sie damit Musik machen können, allerdings klang die trotzdem anfänglich noch sehr holprig.

Bis man das Programm so halbwegs beherrscht, kann schon etwas Zeit vergehen und selbst nach 6 oder 7 Jahren, die ich damit schon arbeite, gibt es immer mal wieder etwas, was ich so noch nicht kenne.

Die nächste Sache ist vor allem nicht das "Womit" mache ich Musik, sondern "Wie".
Seinen eigenen Stil zu finden, gute Effektkombination zu finden und vor allem das Wissen, wie man den Klang so hinbekommt, wie man sich das vorstellt, das alles sind Dinge, die man eben nicht in ein "paar Monaten" hinbekommt, sondern das erfordert einen grossen Zeitraum des Ausprobierens und des Lernens. 

Auch wenn das jetzt erstmal vielleicht enttäuschend oder aufwendig klingen mag, es lohnt sich. 
Ich höre mir ab und zu immer noch gerne mal alte Experimente von "früher" an und schmunzle dann über den Rotz, den ich damals zusammengeschraubt habe.


----------

